# How to script port update uploads to bugzilla



## Helmut (Mar 28, 2018)

Hello,

I used to use "port submit" to upload maintainer updates. As this doesn't work anymore I tried to use freebsd-bugzilla-cli. Unfortunately I cannot find a helpful documentation.

I just want to:
- Open a new PR
- Put some text in the description
- Attach a patch
- Send the PR

Any help is appreciated. "bz" is set up, I just can't find a way to perform steps mentioned above.

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2018)

There are very few developers on these boards, unfortunately. As your question is fairly specific regarding the various tools used to submit patches you'll probably get more responses if you asked your question on the freebsd-ports@ mailinglist (freebsd-bugbusters@ also looks good, but the only posts in the last few months have been spam, try freebsd-ports@ first).


----------



## ondra_knezour (Mar 28, 2018)

For this exact reason was the send-pr(1) utility within base for GNATS database. Nowadays I can find only a ports-mgmt/freebsd-bugzilla-cli port, but I have no experince regarding its' usage. However you will find several clients for generic bugzilla API in the ports, be it python, ruby, perl... so as far as you are targeting some scripting anyway, you may find them useful.


----------

